# Teaching Jobs in Cyprus



## Clairey1 (Jan 4, 2008)

Hi there...

I'm considering moving to Cyprus as I have just finished my current teaching contract.

I would like to know if anyone has any advice regarding where to start looking to a feel time English Language teaching job - either at university level or college level.

I have 6 years of English teaching experience and I am qualified to MA level - what sort of salary could I expect to receive?

Any advice would be much appreciated.


----------



## yummymummy150 (Sep 8, 2007)

Dont know about salery but look at the private schools in the area you wish to be.


----------



## Tara Thomson (Apr 22, 2008)

if anyone can give ma advise on this too that would be great, I' currently doing bar work but want to go back to teaching ASAP!


----------



## Clairey1 (Jan 4, 2008)

Hi Tara

Are you already in Cyprus? Do you know of any private schools/universities that may be hiring for the next academic semester?

Claire


----------

